# Elevated GFR Level



## ruthan (Apr 14, 2009)

I am hoping that someone out there can shed some light on this topic.  I am seeing lab orders come through with a Diagnosis of Elev. GFR, or Low GFR.  I found Coding Clinic 4th Quarter 2005 Page 77-79, that describes this but what am I to be using for a Diagnosis Code for it:  585.9 or a Abn. Lab finding unspec. 796.4?

Any help that someone could provide would be appreciated.


----------



## ciphermed (Apr 14, 2009)

794.4? abnormal renal function test

"Glomerular filtration rate (GFR) is the best overall index of kidney function"
http://www.kidney.org/professionals/KDOQI/gfr_calculator.cfm


----------



## Radcoder1313 (Apr 14, 2009)

794.4 is correct, it is the creatinine clearance 
in ICD-9, found under findings, abnormal.


----------



## ruthan (Apr 15, 2009)

most thankful for your response.


----------

